# M9540D 4x4 issues



## bubrob80 (12 mo ago)

When 4x4 is engaged it makes a popping sound and also the tractor has a jerking motion. I have lifted the front tires off the ground and spun the tires, I can't hear any noise coming from the planetary or differential. As soon as I engage 4x4 it starts again. Where should I start looking for the issue first?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning bubrob80, welcome to the forum.

Lift the front end off the ground. Check the front wheels for bearing / spindle slop. Also check your 4WD driveshaft for slop.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You have 2 planetaries. One in each outboard. How many hours and how much is the FWA engaged and how much on dry roads? Sounds to me like you need a new coupler on the front prop shaft but it could be a planetary issue depending on how you use it and if you maintained it and greased it. More facts needed.

Couplers are cheap (about 50 bucks at a dealer) and easy to replace as well. Outboards are a different animal entirely.


----------

